# Question about subwoofer setting. Phase 0 or 180?



## imadude10

I know you use the phase control to make sure 2 speakers are playing in sync (aka : In together, out together). I don't think it makes a difference with a single sub.


----------



## weidass

its a case of which ever sounds best at the listening position. Its to do with how the sub interacts with the speakers. at one position in the room, 0 Degrees would be fine, but if you were to move the sub, it may need 180 degrees. Its all dependant on sub position and shape of the room.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
its a case of which ever sounds best at the listening position. Its to do with how the sub interacts with the speakers. at one position in the room, 0 Degrees would be fine, but if you were to move the sub, it may need 180 degrees. Its all dependant on sub position and shape of the room.


Thanks for the info. What I will do is sit in my favorite TV watching spot and have the wifey flick the switches. Before I probably didn't see much difference was because I was just reaching behind the subs and flicking the switches while standing there.

P.S. I have 2 subs BTW.


----------



## weidass

Have a good play around with it... 2 subs can be a right pain in the posterior to set up correctly. If you have access to a decent Mic and laptop/pc with mic input, try downloading http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/ that program. It will clearly show you your frequency response across the audible range, and give you some idea of if your tweaks are improving or degrading performance. The goal generally is to get a flat response curve. As always though, go with what makes you happy/sounds best to you.


----------



## stanglx302

Cool. I just so happen to have a laptop with a built in mic too.

EDIT: Ohhh.. you said a *decent* mic. I might know someone that could loan me something.


----------

